# Hey Ron Shuckins



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:biggrin: Here take that. :biggrin:

0311 1660 0002 1160 5760


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And now the big boys show us little ones how it is really done...

*Pinky:* Brain, I'm afraid...

*Brain: *Me too Pinky, me too...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Uh oh...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont think im far enough from ron to feel safe from thew after shocks and tremors


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dave Vs Ron....these are always epic


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

WW4


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

I feel the need to make some fantastic speech ala Churchill, Martin Luther King. Cant think of anything just now so I will sit back relax and enjoy the fireworks from 3000 miles away.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

For you noobs....these often include BOXES of Cubans....lmao. Go get him Dave!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes - this IS how the BIG BOYS do it!!!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

OH NO! The big dogs are at it. This could get ugly.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

What's with the numbers? tracking ones?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tracking numbers it is! Just sit back and watch this one unfold....it will be EPIC!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Clash of the Titans!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm going to board up my windows tonight, don't want them blown out with the aftershock.

opcorn: can't wait to see this one pan out. These two titans bomb BOXES of cigars that many only dream about. opcorn:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeez guy's I sent him a fiver is all


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Jeez guy's I sent him a fiver is all


Yeah ok Dave.  More like a fiver of full boxes.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Uh-oh

or is it oh no!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I love it when these two go at it. It's entertainment on the level of a super hero action movie. Everything's bigger than real life, and you just can't not watch!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Jeez guy's I sent him a fiver is all


5 boxes isn't called a fiver Dave


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe he means "fiver" like "handful"... like a large, green, Japanese reptile's handful...


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Bets on what's in the fiver
1cohiba gran reserva
2pre embargo Churchill
3monti no 2 gran reserva
4some completely impossible nc (don't know my htf nc well enough)
5 davidoff 80th aneversero


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Shock waves will make it to Toronto


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I have my popcorn, ready to watch this atom bomb go off.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

First time observing these two. Should be fun!!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I was wondering who won that 5er of RM's off cbid.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

op2:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Woooooot!

Talk about some must see TV! ound:


:rockon:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Jeez guy's I sent him a fiver is all


sure Dave, sure.....i would believe a fiver of boxes


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Oh. My. Lord.

Can't wait to see how this goes down. I'm sitting back and super excited.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Old Chinese Proverb: "When two tigers fight, one limps away horribly wounded, the other is dead."


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've seen Dave and Ron go at it before... let's just say... Legend... wait for it... ary!


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

ho ho ho


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

hi dave!

thanks for the shout out!

it seem's you have got things stirred up...lol

0904

i like the banter and stuff!

5036

it's wierd how people think we bomb each other just to...

9930

'cause i remember when...

hang on,the phone's ringing...

crap! it's ol' lady wainwright!
there's a ruckus...zilla...somethin' about...

gotta go,talk to ya later...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> hi dave!
> 
> thanks for the shout out!
> 
> ...


*Brain:* And it is on...

*Pinky:* Narf! Stand clear...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

oh boy...last time there was a thread like this i drooled over the duck jerky dog treats, cigars? forgettaboutit


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well I'm glad I'm around to witness this

:bowdown:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

break out the notepads, Boys.....school is in session and the Bombing Master's Class has begun.

there will be a test at the end and there's no cliff notes to buy.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Perhaps this might explain things...


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

even Chuck Norris is taking shelter till this is over


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> even Chuck Norris is taking shelter till this is over


bwahahahaha

opcorn:


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

subscribed :nod:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ten08 said:


> subscribed :nod:


Subscriptions are $10 each please send check or MO


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Subscriptions are $10 each please send check or MO


If it comes with the football phone, you've got a deal!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah sure send me the money and send Ron the requests for the other stuff ROTFLMAF


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yeah sure send me the money and send Ron the requests for the other stuff ROTFLMAF


Send them money to Bellevue and our shipping center in Monroe, TN will ship your "gift". If it is coming from Monroe...sign me up! Lol


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> :biggrin: Here take that. :biggrin:
> 
> 0311 1660 0002 1160 5760


Is that the number of cigars you sent him?


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

The Most Interesting Man In The World just sent me a text asking if he could tune in to watch!!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

OH........MY........GOD!!!!!!!!!

The end of days is near!!!!!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Subscribed! These are always better than pay per view


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Remember during the cold war, when everyone was scared that we would nuke each other to oblivion?

I think that just happened...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Ummmm. smelvis..... It's supposed to be December 21st *2012*


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

USPS must be scratching their head wondering why they just had 400 searches for that tracking number all with different IP's hahahaha


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,so smelvis sent me a package...


i know you want pics and stuff,but i may not be able to post any.

ya see,dave baked me some cookies,or maybe it's fudge. either way,he may not want you guys to know he bakes. not that there is any shame in a man baking,unless you wear the apron of course...lol. why,i myself once baked a pie! or at least the bottom to one,for i had no meringue.

hopefully dave will show up and say it's ok for me to show off his baked goods...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> ok,so smelvis sent me a package...
> 
> i know you want pics and stuff,but i may not be able to post any.
> 
> ...


Hey... no shame in wearin' an apron either... unless that's the ONLY thing you're wearing while you bake... or whatever it is you do when you only wear an apron... :hmm:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

E Dogg said:


> Ummmm. smelvis..... It's supposed to be December 21st *2012*


 :biglaugh: _That _was funny! RG for you!

EDIT: ...when it let's me...



shuckins said:


> ya see,dave baked me some cookies...


Um... what's in the cookies? :twitch:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

No apron here it's up to you if ya want to show yer cookines in public


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> No apron here it's up to you if ya want to show yer cookines in public


Man, I just hope Ron doesn't toss his cookies. That'd just be down right ugly!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Luckily I didn't bake so there's a 50% chance he won't.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, it was going to be a Jolly Christmas or Happy Hanukkah......NOT!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,dave said they were dog treats,so no baking was involved...

wanna see a pic?










cool right?!

you won't believe what else was in the box!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

You didn't eat any of the dog treats this time did you Ron?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> You didn't eat any of the dog treats this time did you Ron?


I bet he did they smell good, Ron's kinda old guy's so be gentle with him and since I sent like three cigars he will have all three pictures up by I am guessing Monday


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm not gonna admit to eating any this time...lol

i will admit to lovin' short story's though









and i will say for a fact,that these are punch punch tubo's









and yes,i will admit to being a saint or sinner,but won't say which...lol


















thank you for an incredible bomb dave!!

of course i have something for you too,and there is only one box like it in the whole wide world...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am thinking that the two of you should join petes arts ane crafts center for crazy old guys....because you have both officially lost it....lmao. great stuff Dave....can not wait to see what Ron hits you with! Merry Christmas to you both!



shuckins said:


> i'm not gonna admit to eating any this time...lol
> 
> i will admit to lovin' short story's though
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Epic hit, can't wait to see the retaliation.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow that is just incredible Dave. Nice work. Can't wait to see the fallout.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. 







Wow.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! Monster hit. You two are nuts!

Can't wait to see the retaliation


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Gentlemen, that's how it's done...

*Pinky:* Now I really feel as small as a mouse...

*Brain:* Intimidating, isn't it?!?


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Holy Crap Batman!!!! The Joker isn't holding any punches back!!!! Now that is a hit from deep down under....VERY NICE, Dave!!!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Uhhhhh. That is an INSANE hit!!! Wow!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW
Amazing!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Excellent hit Dave. I am sure Ron and zilla are already planning their strike.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

:bowdown: Dave, absolutely amazing hit!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i'm not gonna admit to eating any this time...lol
> 
> thank you for an incredible bomb dave!!
> 
> of course i have something for you too,and there is only one box like it in the whole wide world...


Your very Welcome Ron, Merry Christmas brother.  now have some cookies ya old fart


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep - them 2 guys are way out of my league = me being in pee wee where your dad has to come out on the field with you


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Holy crap, that is an epic hit smelvis. And I can't think of a more deserving target. Well played sir, well played.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

wow, the entire s&s welcome box, and ss and pp tubos...wow....wow......the battle of Dave v. Ron never ceases to amaze me


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Good job Dave and certainly well deserved Ron!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

careful dave!
it's a 12 pounder...
9405 5036 9930 0344 7984 95


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> careful dave!
> it's a 12 pounder...
> 9405 5036 9930 0344 7984 95


Ho to the Lee Shizzle. Dayum.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

12lbs of fury from Tennessee....look out Dave


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

:cheer2:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm going to assume that surely some of that 12 lbs is liquid, which is heavy. 12 lbs of just cigars would be mg::jaw: Can't wait to see the damage!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I'm going to assume that surely some of that 12 lbs is liquid, which is heavy. 12 lbs of just cigars would be mg::jaw: Can't wait to see the damage!


But then again it is Ron and Dave we are typing about so anything is possible.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

dave doesn't drink,so no liquids...lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> dave doesn't drink,so no liquids...lol


Well I do drink coke  hey Ron I did send Maduro SS's didn't I? Couldn't tell by the picture hope I didn't bugger up but if I did I can always send a 13 pounder 

PS
How's the cookies?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> wow, the entire s&s welcome box, and ss and pp tubos...wow....wow......the battle of Dave v. Ron never ceases to amaze me


Clarification  not really a battle Ron can freely have anything of mine he wants just kinda fun LOL


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

This is awesome!


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

I was unaware this story was concluded in another thread. Posting the link here for others who missed this amazing exchange. 
:jaw:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-you-go-first-next-year-so-i-can-win-one.html


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ten08 said:


> I was unaware this story was concluded in another thread. Posting the link here for others who missed this amazing exchange.
> :jaw:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-you-go-first-next-year-so-i-can-win-one.html


nope thats the prequil to this......gonna be a big boom soon


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

ten08 said:


> I was unaware this story was concluded in another thread. Posting the link here for others who missed this amazing exchange.
> :jaw:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-you-go-first-next-year-so-i-can-win-one.html


I could be wrong, but I think you mean that this story STARTED in another thread. Shuckins Bombed Smelvis first. This is good old Smelvy's revenge. Who knows when it will land, or where Ron will post, but I am sure it will register at Cal-Tech on the Richterscale.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

This is how the "story arc" looked to me: 

12/14 -- Smelvis fires 1st (OP)

12/17 -- Shuckins posts his bomb pics here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/303300-hey-ron-shuckins-5.html#post3457499

12/19 -- Shuckins fires 2nd, announced here...


shuckins said:


> careful dave!
> it's a 12 pounder...
> 9405 5036 9930 0344 7984 95


...which landed on 12/22, when Smelvis began the other thread.​
But do these things really have a beginning or end?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Im speechless.


----------

